# Bisping vs. GSP confirmed



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

It's all over Twitter, source to follow!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> It's all over Twitter, source to follow!


Who is this Bidping you speak of?

But yeah confirmed by Dana, apparently!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> Who is this Bidping you speak of?


Duno what you're talking about.

Linky: http://www.espn.com/espn/now?nowId=1-18797418


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What.A.Fight.

Can't wait!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I would just like to take this moment to offer my condolences towards Yoel Romero, who has probably been training hard for his title shot.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Bisping is a fukin clown... and Romero will destroy who ever wins, hopefully GSP.... because i don't want Bisping having 2 title defenses to his name.

GSP would have never stepped in with Rockhold... fuk him too :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Bisping is a fukin clown... and Romero will destroy who ever wins, hopefully GSP.... because i don't want Bisping having 2 title defenses to his name.


Booooooooo.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Bisping is a fukin clown... and Romero will destroy who ever wins, hopefully GSP.... because i don't want Bisping having 2 title defenses to his name.
> 
> GSP would have never stepped in with Rockhold... fuk him too :laugh:


Typical English fanny.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Booooooooo.


Yeah, MW one of the few divisions with lots of good contenders and Bisping fights none of them...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah, MW one of the few divisions with lots of good contenders and Bisping fights none of them...


GSP is a middleweight, haven't ya heard?

As the undefeated WW Champ he is automatic No.1 contender.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> GSP is a middleweight, haven't ya heard?
> 
> As the undefeated WW Champ he is automatic No.1 contender.


It's bullshit, you know it... UFC is going more and more in the direction of boxing, it's sad to see. GSP picked out the easiest fight he could get, with Conor off the table as the big (and just as easy) fight... He wouldn't have fought Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare or Romero, i doubt he will even defend the title. 

Making another mess of a division, putting another on hold while we have these short time fights, it's dumb... soooo dumb. Not as dumb as the Henderson fight, but it still sucks. 

How does WW champion give you that power anyway? Making that shit up, Dominick Cruz didn't get that treatment, he had to fight first... just to get his own title back.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> It's bullshit, you know it... UFC is going more and more in the direction of boxing, it's sad to see. GSP picked out the easiest fight he could get, with Conor off the table as the big (and just as easy) fight... He wouldn't have fought Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare or Romero, i doubt he will even defend the title.
> 
> Making another mess of a division, putting another on hold while we have these short time fights, it's dumb... soooo dumb. Not as dumb as the Henderson fight, but it still sucks.
> 
> How does WW champion give you that power anyway? Making that shit up, Dominick Cruz didn't get that treatment, he had to fight first... just to get his own title back.


GSP could end up a legit long-term MW, a wrestling powerhouse who controls all in the division.. also you can't compare GSP and Cruz, I love Cruz but they're poles apart in terms of being a PPV draw.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

LOL, the UFC is such a ******* farce. Guy who hasn't fought in 3 years comes back to fight for title at a weight class he has never competed at. What a joke.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yawn.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> GSP could end up a legit long-term MW, a wrestling powerhouse who controls all in the division.. also you can't compare GSP and Cruz, I love Cruz but they're poles apart in terms of being a PPV draw.


No, thats my point... this is just about money, another money fight instead of giving legit contenders their due. 

Can't see GSP competing with the grappling beasts at 185, GSP is a 5ft 8 (listed as 5ft 10)... Johnny Hendricks sized, and he needs his double threat, his jab (not a good thing to need with a height advantage) and his wrestling (in a division full of massive grapplers) I see him beating Bisping, Anderson Silva.... not much else, that might be his first defense actually, really wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> No, thats my point... this is just about money, another money fight instead of giving legit contenders their due.
> 
> Can't see GSP competing with the grappling beasts at 185, GSP is a 5ft 8 (listed as 5ft 10)... Johnny Hendricks sized, and he needs his double threat, his jab (not a good thing to need with a height advantage) and his wrestling (in a division full of massive grapplers) I see him beating Bisping, Anderson Silva.... not much else, that might be his first defense actually, really wouldn't surprise me.


Blame Conor McGregor, he broke all the parameters and that's the UFC that the new owners bought into.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> It's bullshit, you know it... UFC is going more and more in the direction of boxing, it's sad to see. GSP picked out the easiest fight he could get, with Conor off the table as the big (and just as easy) fight... He wouldn't have fought Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare or Romero, i doubt he will even defend the title.
> 
> Making another mess of a division, putting another on hold while we have these short time fights, it's dumb... soooo dumb. Not as dumb as the Henderson fight, but it still sucks.
> 
> How does WW champion give you that power anyway? Making that shit up, Dominick Cruz didn't get that treatment, he had to fight first... just to get his own title back.


I know, I know.

There is this flu going about. It makes you think it's ok to put divisions on hold for PPV buys - money fights.

*Ahhhhh conor mcgregor Choooooooooooo!*

I've only got a mild case though, because I still think its wholly unacceptable not to defend for a year whilst fighting fringe top 10ers in a weight class above.

I hope it doesn't get bad or, I'll asking for Bisping v Pat Cummings fight x2 at LHW before long!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

just echoing the sentiment, fricking great. this is a truly interesting and competitive match up, on paper GSP is better but Bisping has an excellent current formbut it is definitely beatable


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's always just been about the money. It's just more blatant and flagrant these days.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> It's bullshit, you know it... UFC is going more and more in the direction of boxing, it's sad to see. GSP picked out the easiest fight he could get, with Conor off the table as the big (and just as easy) fight... He wouldn't have fought Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare or Romero, i doubt he will even defend the title.
> 
> Making another mess of a division, putting another on hold while we have these short time fights, it's dumb... soooo dumb. Not as dumb as the Henderson fight, but it still sucks.
> 
> How does WW champion give you that power anyway? Making that shit up, Dominick Cruz didn't get that treatment, he had to fight first... just to get his own title back.


Joking aside, it would be hypocritical of me to defend this fight, whilst vehemently opposing what McGregor did. But as I've argued before with the handling of Conor, the president has been set, the lion let out of its cage. Who'd have thought at the time Bisping would be benefitting next? Sucks for the likes of Jacare and Mousasi though.

That said...

I'm looking forward to the fight and hope that the UFC screw Romero out of another title fight, be it Bisping or GSP.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

GSP is a small welterweight.

Bisping should have a good size advantage.

I don't care if this fight is booked.

Matchmaking rules went out the window when Dada5000 vs Kimbo Slice did record numbers.

Conor has 2 belts. Now everyone wants 2.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The UFC is sports entertainment, has been for a while, and is getting less distinguishable from the clusterf**k that is boxing as time goes on. But don't let that distract you from the fact that in 1998, The Undertaker threw Mankind off Hell In A Cell, and plummeted 16 ft through an announcer’s table.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Trix said:


> GSP is a small welterweight.
> 
> Bisping should have a good size advantage.
> 
> ...


It's a bit like standing next to Hitler, it's a shame GSP didn't kill McGregor when he had a chance..


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

This is so stupid.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837005953203650565
:thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Joking aside, it would be hypocritical of me to defend this fight, whilst vehemently opposing what McGregor did. But as I've argued before with the handling of Conor, the president has been set, the lion let out of its cage. Who'd have thought at the time Bisping would be benefitting next? Sucks for the likes of Jacare and Mousasi though.
> 
> That said...
> 
> I'm looking forward to the fight and hope that the UFC screw Romero out of another title fight, be it Bisping or GSP.


I do blame McGregor

Well... still kinda looking forward to it. Happy GSP is back, happy to watch a big fight... if this was a non-title main event i would be pretty happy about it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love it as long as it's a title shot but if it's some catch-weight BS then Bisping deserves all the coward criticism. Hopefully it's a title fight so I don't have to label Bisping a coward. GSP walks around at 190lbs so if that's considered small for WW damn they need to stop weight cutting.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe I missed something but what happened to Romero?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> I love it as long as it's a title shot but if it's some catch-weight BS then Bisping deserves all the coward criticism. Hopefully it's a title fight so I don't have to label Bisping a coward. GSP walks around at 190lbs so if that's considered small for WW damn they need to stop weight cutting.


I'm with this. I like this fight if it's a title fight, as it will keep the division moving, it is a title fight. If it's not for the title, I don't like it.

As for the fight itself, it will be interesting. GSP has been out a long time and Bisping is, well, Bisping. I agree with @Spite when he says that Bisping is a paper champion that almost got KO'd multiple times against a 50 year old man. :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Dana confirmed this is for the title.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> It's always just been about the money. It's just more blatant and flagrant these days.


It is. It irritates me but really, can I blame them? All the parties involved are trying to get the most money possible out of one fight. In GSP's (and Bisping's) case they are also trying to get the easiest fight possible. It makes sense for them to do both those things but it bugs the hell out of me because in virtually all other sports you only get to do one of those things. In the NHL they don't say yeah, Chicago won the West and Penguins won the East but we're going to go ahead and make the Stanley Cup final Montreal vs. Toronto because that is a bigger draw. 

I realize boxing and mma are different from other sports but they don't have to be that different when it comes to behaving like a sport (i.e. matching the best against the best regardless of other considerations). They choose to because they think (probably correctly) that they will make more money. I understand why but it makes it less interesting and less entertaining to me (I also realize I am probably in the minority in that respect compared to most mma fans).


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'm with this. I like this fight if it's a title fight, as it will keep the division moving, it is a title fight. If it's not for the title, I don't like it.
> 
> As for the fight itself, it will be interesting. GSP has been out a long time and Bisping is, well, Bisping. I agree with @Spite when he says that Bisping is a paper champion that almost got KO'd multiple times against a 50 year old man. :thumb02:


Poor Dan Henderson, adding years to his age.


Bisping was just trying to keep it interesting, he was never in any danger. Just putting on a show for the home crowd who stayed out until 5am to watch him fight.

A champ, gent, and all round good guy. Put some love on Bispings name M.C and I'll reserve a place for you on the Bisping War Wagon as a trolly dolly (American explaination).


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao, I just thought of this, but how big of a chance is of Conor-GSP happening for the MW belt, in case GSP wins ? :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> lmao, I just thought of this, but how big of a chance is of Conor-GSP happening for the MW belt, in case GSP wins ? :laugh:


Prefer Bisping v Conor.

I'm going all rigid at the very thought.

I'd like nothing better than to see Bisping bounce him around the octagon for a couple of rounds.

Size difference at 2:40


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

As an avid GSP fan, I'm good with this. Can't wait. GSP should demolish him unless the size advantage is bigger than we thought.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Prefer Bisping v Conor.
> 
> I'm going all rigid at the very thought.
> 
> ...


Bisping looks like i look when my 8yr old nephew is talking into my ear about minecraft... just talking talking talking "yeah, yeah... exactly, whatever, ok..."



PheelGoodInc said:


> As an avid GSP fan, I'm good with this. Can't wait. GSP should demolish him unless the size advantage is bigger than we thought.


His size advantage is massive, Bisping wasn't massively undersized at 205... i still think GSP is to good for him though.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Bisping looks like i look when my 8yr old nephew is talking into my ear about minecraft... just talking talking talking "yeah, yeah... exactly, whatever, ok..."
> 
> 
> 
> His size advantage is massive, Bisping wasn't massively undersized at 205... i still think GSP is to good for him though.


Oddly enough, GSP has the longer reach. I guess that explains why he trained his jab so much.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Obviously we won't know until they're in the cage but I feel like the first two rounds are key, Bisping can be taken down but he almost always springs back up, I feel Bisping will land the jab alot in this fight. Ontop of that GSP has been away for a while plus the size and weight disparity. You'd be foolish to think this is an easy fight for GSP.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Obviously we won't know until they're in the cage but I feel like the first two rounds are key, Bisping can be taken down but he almost always springs back up, I feel Bisping will land the jab alot in this fight. Ontop of that GSP has been away for a while plus the size and weight disparity. You'd be foolish to think this is an easy fight for GSP.


That, and the fact he had that knee injury... suddenly i am remember how he really struggled to take Nick Diaz down in rounds 4-5 and start to wonder...

If GSP gets him down, i doubt he will spring back up easily though, GSP has insane control on top... better than anyone Bisping has fought, including Chael Sonnen.

Anyway, Hopefully Bas Rutten is coming back to fight either DC or Stipe, unbeaten champion right? Gets dibs on who ever the fuk he wants right?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> That, and the fact he had that knee injury... suddenly i am remember how he really struggled to take Nick Diaz down in rounds 4-5 and start to wonder...
> 
> If GSP gets him down, i doubt he will spring back up easily though, GSP has insane control on top... better than anyone Bisping has fought, including Chael Sonnen.
> 
> Anyway, Hopefully Bas Rutten is coming back to fight either DC or Stipe, unbeaten champion right? Gets dibs on who ever the fuk he wants right?


Chael couldn't keep Bisping down at all, I'd say Kennedy perhaps did the best against him with wrestling but Bisping sprang up often despite his eye problem.

I'll level with you, the new direction the UFC are taking is awful for sporting integrity and part of me hates it. That said, I see these new jacks popping up and getting big fights and I can't help but feel happy for Bisping to get a massive payday, I hope he cracks GSP around the cage for 25 minutes and retires with a huge PPV windfall. Fvck you Luke Rockhold and fvck you Roid Romero.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol Bisping lives to fight another day. I think I'll bet on a draw for this one. 

Although I would like to see The Soldier of God toss GSP around the cage like a terence and phillip doll.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Lol Bisping lives to fight another day. I think I'll bet on a draw for this one.
> 
> Although I would like to see The Soldier of God toss GSP around the cage like a terence and phillip doll.


GSP would KO himself shooting in on Yoels tree trunk legs of muscle.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Chael couldn't keep Bisping down at all, I'd say Kennedy perhaps did the best against him with wrestling but Bisping sprang up often despite his eye problem.
> 
> I'll level with you, the new direction the UFC are taking is awful for sporting integrity and part of me hates it. That said, I see these new jacks popping up and getting big fights and I can't help but feel happy for Bisping to get a massive payday, I hope he cracks GSP around the cage for 25 minutes and retires with a huge PPV windfall. Fvck you Luke Rockhold and fvck you Roid Romero.


Chael did a bit at the start didn't he? 

I feel like this is lose/lose for Bisping, at least for me... either he beats GSP, and GSP is called old, rusty, post knee surgery, undersized. Or he loses, to a welterweight and his title run falls even lower in my estimation. 

Which i suppose for him is better than being smashed around the canvas by Romero, Rockhold or Jacare (my preference) for a fraction of the price, i get it, ill watch it... i just don't like it, and may moan about it some more in the future :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Chael did a bit at the start didn't he?
> 
> I feel like this is lose/lose for Bisping, at least for me... either he beats GSP, and GSP is called old, rusty, post knee surgery, undersized. Or he loses, to a welterweight and his title run falls even lower in my estimation.
> 
> Which i suppose for him is better than being smashed around the canvas by Romero, Rockhold or Jacare (my preference) for a fraction of the price, i get it, ill watch it... i just don't like it, and may moan about it some more in the future :laugh:


I'm hoping that if Bisping gets past GSP, the UFC will finally bring Fedor back.

Fedor could probably make MW if he starved himself right... he could defo make LHW.

Bisping #1 #2# and #3

G.O.A.T slayer.

Then maybe he could finish his career by sending Rutten back to Dutch nightclub doors.

The Count! All Hail!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Chael did a bit at the start didn't he?
> 
> I feel like this is lose/lose for Bisping, at least for me... either he beats GSP, and GSP is called old, rusty, post knee surgery, undersized. Or he loses, to a welterweight and his title run falls even lower in my estimation.
> 
> Which i suppose for him is better than being smashed around the canvas by Romero, Rockhold or Jacare (my preference) for a fraction of the price, i get it, ill watch it... i just don't like it, and may moan about it some more in the future :laugh:


Bisping is almost at the point where is legacy has been cemented, I say he has 3 fight AT MOST, maybe only 1 left. For me he can't damage his legacy at this point only add to it, if he beats GSP he has beaten two of the GOATs and should retire as an enigma.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> I'm hoping that if Bisping gets past GSP, the UFC will finally bring Fedor back.
> 
> Fedor could probably make MW if he starved himself right... he could defo make LHW.
> 
> ...


Na, GSP beats Bisping, drops down, beats Woodley-Thompson... fights Conor for all 4 titles.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Na, GSP beats Bisping, drops down, beats Woodley-Thompson... fights Conor for all 4 titles.


Thats 3 titles.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Thats 3 titles.


Na, UFC won't miss the chance to make it double champ vs double champ, they will reinstate Conor as FW champion and Aldo will end up in an insane asylum "I'M CHAMPION I'M CHAMPION ANYTIME ANYPLACE ANYTIME ANYPLACE I'M INJURED I'M INJURED"


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Na, UFC won't miss the chance to make it double champ vs double champ, they will reinstate Conor as FW champion and Aldo will end up in an insane asylum "I'M CHAMPION I'M CHAMPION ANYTIME ANYPLACE ANYTIME ANYPLACE I'M INJURED I'M INJURED"


In that case they will have to fight twice on the same night as the titles can only be contested within their weight limits.

But thats cool. Co and Main event, GSP v Conor. I'm down to see Conor thrashed twice in one night


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> As an avid GSP fan, I'm good with this. Can't wait. GSP should demolish him unless the size advantage is bigger than we thought.


St Pierre won't enter a fight where he isn't really very sure of winning.



Spite said:


> Thats 3 titles.


Nah, Bisping won twice against Rockhold and got two titles for that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually read through every post on here.

My only issue was that GSP didn't challenge Anderson when they were both champions. It was a calculated move to fight either Conor, Bisping, and I'm very sure they offered The Spider again. The Spider takes on all comers to test himself. Him fighting against Daniel Cormier at a higher weight class, two days before the event after his surgery weeks prior, and against a decorated wrestler. That was suicide. 

They actually match up well. They both can beat each other. I see this playing out the way it did with Chael Sonnen or Rashad. It's the most logical game plan I can see for GSP. 

Nonetheless I'll be watching this like everybody else. In the meantime we got a wicked card coming up this Saturday!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I knew that when it comes to money nothing is guaranteed in the UFC. Yoel Romero will need to either fight again or wait until after this fight has taken place. This is going to be a big fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Always forget how long Bisping has been around. GSP seems like he has been around for a century and has been out for years, and he is 3 years younger than Bisping.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah both of them have been around for a while but had peaks of success at different times. Bisping had his much later while earlier in his career was more of a gate keeper. GSP on the other hand was always the young guy with a lot of potential and utilized it to become one of the more dominant champions in MMA history.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

You guys don't know what's happening here? This is all so we all know who's the greatest of all time. Duh. Bisbing already beat Anderson and now when he beats gsp. The will be no doubt or questions on who the goat is. Not to mention he beat Dan Henderson who beat fedor.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

paulfromtulsa said:


> You guys don't know what's happening here? This is all so we all know who's the greatest of all time. Duh. Bisbing already beat Anderson and now when he beats gsp. The will be no doubt or questions on who the goat is. Not to mention he beat Dan Henderson who beat fedor.


He will never be greater than the legendary Rob Emerson!


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

Pretty sure this will be GSP beating Bisping for the belt, moves down to WW to get the belt back. ANd fight Conor for a double champ vs double champ 2 mill buy PPV.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping is an enigma, I imagine for the fans who dislike Bisping (plenty on this forum over the years) this scenario is their worst nightmare, they must be furious. Bisping is a guy who is good but not great in any particular martial art and here he is with a chance to beat Anderson Silva and GSP.

Hint: Bisping has a skill that is almost umatched by anyone and that is his will and spirit, he crushes most in this area.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

First fight I've ever been excited for that I know 100% will go to decision.

Im gonna go with a Bisping win. 

As a side, all this talk of GSP fighting Conor, ludicrous. Can GSP even make 170 these days post USADA/None IV etc?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Bisping is an enigma, I imagine for the fans who dislike Bisping (plenty on this forum over the years) this scenario is their worst nightmare, they must be furious. Bisping is a guy who is good but not great in any particular martial art and here he is with a chance to beat Anderson Silva and GSP.
> 
> Hint: Bisping has a skill that is almost umatched by anyone and that is his will and spirit, he crushes most in this area.


Been viewing this forum for years, I was a lurker for a long time before I even made an account. I remember reading threads where people would argue he's not even top 10, some people argued he wasn't even top 15.

I don't think you can overlook just how valuable Bisping has been to the UFC since he entered the TUF house. He has headlined more UFC cards anyone, won and coached TUF twice - both were entertaining AS and helped the UFC break into the UK/Ire/Euro markets. You could argue that as far as the internet goes, he has been the most talked about fighter over the past 10 years - at the very least he is up there with GSP, Jones and Anderson.

This fight isn't right, but that isn't Bispings fault. The UFC made the Henderson fight, Bisping said yes because he'd been chasing a rematch for years. GSP dangled the golden carrot in front of Bisping, the UFC made the fight - theres not a fighter in the UFC that would have said no to that, champ or not.

Bisping has been one of the best paid fighters in the UFC for years, and he's earned that money. But when Conor McGregor can make more in one fight against Nate than Bisping has made in his career, you can see why he wants that one big pay day for himself. If anyone in the company has worked hard enough to deserve one big payday, it's Michael Bisping.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't like this one, I mean I will enjoy this fight but making this before Bisping fights and gets demolished by Yoel is rubbish.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> Been viewing this forum for years, I was a lurker for a long time before I even made an account. I remember reading threads where people would argue he's not even top 10, some people argued he wasn't even top 15.
> 
> I don't think you can overlook just how valuable Bisping has been to the UFC since he entered the TUF house. He has headlined more UFC cards anyone, won and coached TUF twice - both were entertaining AS and helped the UFC break into the UK/Ire/Euro markets. You could argue that as far as the internet goes, he has been the most talked about fighter over the past 10 years - at the very least he is up there with GSP, Jones and Anderson.
> 
> ...


Of course it's not his fault. It's also not McGregor's fault as some suggest. This is absolutely only the UFC's fault. It's their stage, they decide which fighters can fight there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Of course it's not his fault. It's also not McGregor's fault as some suggest. This is absolutely only the UFC's fault. It's their stage, they decide which fighters can fight there.


I agree, much as I'm not a Conor fan, you can't blame him for taking as much as he could.

I wonder, if the UFC had not been up for sale would the Fertittas have put him on a leash?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> *First fight I've ever been excited for that I know 100% will go to decision.*
> 
> Im gonna go with a Bisping win.
> 
> As a side, all this talk of GSP fighting Conor, ludicrous. Can GSP even make 170 these days post USADA/None IV etc?


Lolz! I think Bisping can finish GSP. The other person besides Anderson, Conor, was most likely Woodley or the winner between Twood & Wonderboy, then he realized he wanted to challenge himself. I also agree that if Luke or Weidman were the champs that GSP would not have challenged em. They're way too strong and powerful. Bisping looks unassuming. That's what made him a threat every time. I know these type of gamers, where you know you're better, faster, stronger, more talented and everything in between, but if ya take em lightly you're gonna pay for it. 

I mean either way whoever wins there's danger lurking; Soldier Of God, Jacare, Rockhold, The Chris, & The Spider. Pick your poison.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

First fight for GSP in a long time where I would consider him a significant underdog. 35, 3 year lay off and fighting a guy who is a solid 20 lbs bigger than him. I'm assuming GSP's reputation will make bookies set a silly line for this fight so I'm definitely betting on Bisping. Should be some really good value there.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Lolz! I think Bisping can finish GSP. The other person besides Anderson, Conor, was most likely Woodley or the winner between Twood & Wonderboy, then he realized he wanted to challenge himself. I also agree that if Luke or Weidman were the champs that GSP would not have challenged em. They're way too strong and powerful. Bisping looks unassuming. That's what made him a threat every time. I know these type of gamers, where you know you're better, faster, stronger, more talented and everything in between, but if ya take em lightly you're gonna pay for it.
> 
> I mean either way whoever wins there's danger lurking; Soldier Of God, Jacare, Rockhold, The Chris, & The Spider. Pick your poison.


I've seen a lot of people claim GSP has only taken this fight because it is perceived as the 'easy fight'. I'd say it is much more to do with the fact Bisping is a big draw. A fight with GSP and Bisping is a 'big' fight. A fight with Rockhold or Weidman is not a big fight as they don't draw and most people couldn't give a shit about either of them.

Bisping is a star in the UFC, there aren't many of those these days.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> I've seen a lot of people claim GSP has only taken this fight because it is perceived as the 'easy fight'. I'd say it is much more to do with the fact Bisping is a big draw. A fight with GSP and Bisping is a 'big' fight. A fight with Rockhold or Weidman is not a big fight as they don't draw and most people couldn't give a shit about either of them.
> 
> Bisping is a star in the UFC, there aren't many of those these days.


It's probably all of that. Bisping is the fighter from whom St Pierre would least likely have to expect a "beating". St. Pierre doesn't have to expect a one-strike-KO threat like with Woodley (against whom I'd give St. Pierre a pretty good chance with a MacDonald approach). Bisping is a considerable name, certainly bigger than all the other MWs bar Silva, maybe at the moment with being the champ and with Silva's performances since losing the title even bigger than Silva. And there is a belt on the line in a weight class above his career weight class. It's kind of pulling a McGregor. If St. Pierre loses, it's basically no problem - 3 years out of action in a higher weight class and not even just to a fat skinny gazelle without training camp coming in on short notice from vacation on a boat, but the actual champ of that division. If he wins, he is MW champ, thereby one of the then only four(¿) two division champs and in the eyes of many will cement his status as the GOAT, beating the guy who "beat" his biggest rival in the GOAT discussions.

St. Pierre is probably the most calculating fighter ever in the UFC, business wise and fighting wise. His conclusion most likely was that this fight is the best in risk-reward ratio.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> Been viewing this forum for years, I was a lurker for a long time before I even made an account. I remember reading threads where people would argue he's not even top 10, some people argued he wasn't even top 15.


That's because in the years before we got here, Bisping's best wins were Matt Hamill and Chris Leben. A valid argument exists that the first elite win of Bisping's career happened last year.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That's because in the years before we got here, Bisping's best wins were Matt Hamill and Chris Leben. A valid argument exists that the first elite win of Bisping's career happened last year.


Considering Anderson is old and Henderson is prehistoric, id say the only elite win in Bisping's is Rockhold.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

But "elite" win would be about the question whether he was Top5 or not, which I guess was not even really claimed by Bisping fans. For Top10 or even Top15 Belcher and Stann should be enough.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That's because in the years before we got here, Bisping's best wins were Matt Hamill and Chris Leben. A valid argument exists that the first elite win of Bisping's career happened last year.


Wasn't Lebon a borderline top 10 fighter at the time? Pretty sure Kang was ranked too?

Although I agree Bispings only undeniable elite win was against Rockhold, he has never lost to an non elite fighter (lets pretend the kennedy never fight happened). You could argue he was on the wrong end of bad/close decisions against Rashad and Sonnen. Then you can argue that 4 of his 7 losses were to guys juiced to the eye balls, and many of his wins were against guys juiced to the eye balls.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Do we get to discredit the wins Bisping has where he cheated?

We'll see what happens with this fight, it's a pretty big joke to lose the greatest lineal title to a guy who is arguably top five middleweight.

This is a money fight, hopefully we'll get an interim title with any one of the four guys who actually deserve the honor of being called champion.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Do we get to discredit the wins Bisping has where he cheated?
> 
> We'll see what happens with this fight, it's a pretty big joke to lose the greatest lineal title to a guy who is arguably top five middleweight.
> 
> This is a money fight, hopefully we'll get an interim title with any one of the four guys who actually deserve the honor of being called champion.


Good idea.

I'd book Mousasi v Jacare for the interim belt.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Am I the only one here who's not a fan of Bisping's title run? Was good he won the belt, the guy deserved it, gave a lot to the sport and all, but Henderson and GSP? 

On paper He could potentially be on a 6 fight win streak with his last 4 being GSP, Rockhold, Henderson and Silva!!! But yet, I feel like he's not even top5 in the division right now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Leed said:


> Am I the only one here who's not a fan of Bisping's title run? Was good he won the belt, the guy deserved it, gave a lot to the sport and all, but Henderson and GSP?
> 
> On paper He could potentially be on a 6 fight win streak with his last 4 being GSP, Rockhold, Henderson and Silva!!! But yet, I feel like he's not even top5 in the division right now.


He's a paper champion, but just put this into perspective *Kelvin Gastelum* is 3-0 right now with wins over Hall, Marquardt, and Kennedy he's a huge favorite against Belfort he's going to have to beat at the very least another top five guy before getting a title shot. You could make the argument that Kelvin is going to have a better legacy earning his title shot than Bisping has when he retires.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Drawing factor is certainly one of em. But let's face it, if Bisping were not champion then he'd be off the table immediately. Conor and Anderson still have drawing power regardless. 

I'm not convinced that GSP would take on Luke, Jacare, Yoel, The Chris, and obviously not The Spider as even his own trainer said it should be at catch weight. 

I'm trying to figure out what GSP will do if he wins. Strange how he's the betting favorite especially fighting at MW for the first time. Either way I like it. It's a good match up. GSP aint knocking out Bisping, although it can happen the other way around. With GSP you know he has to implement a long term strategical game plan. He's basically the only champion that I know that pretty much does this every fight. The longer one stays in the fight the more chances of losing. 

Besides improved wrestling I really wonder if GSP improved his power as well. If he knocks Bisping out I would be quite surprised. This isn't a good fight to bet on, but right now I"d say Bisping takes it. He's been far more active, bigger, top notch cardio, can obviously take concussive punches/kicks/knees and keep on ticking.

I might be the only one, but I think I would have rather watched Nick Diaz vs Bisping. I think that would be a Griffin vs Bonnar type of fight!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I see GSP winning this by either submission or ground and pound.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Here's a fun thought....so Bisping isn't fighting in May when his so called injury is healed it's the "second half of the year". Now this could be fightweek(July) which would be best case scenario but lets say it's not. August/September aren't really great "fight weeks" that's the start of foot ball season, dog days of Summer October/November would be better.

So Jacare or Romero are going to have to wait till March 2018 to get a title shot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Aka they rematch? That would be redundant.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Aka they rematch? That would be redundant.


It was a 3 round fight 2 years ago where most of the media had Jacare winning and Romero losing.
http://mmadecisions.com/decision/6691/Yoel-Romero-vs-Ronaldo-Souza

Now compare that to the main event Saturday that happened six months ago where most of the media had Woodley winning/drawing
http://mmadecisions.com/decision/7464/Tyron-Woodley-vs-Stephen-Thompson

If Jacare beats Romero you can have a rematch, if Romero beats Jacare how long into his 40's will Romero realistically hold the belt.

Now compare that to Woodley and Wonderboy who are five years young and might end up clogging up the division for the next 3/4 years.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Of course it's not his fault. It's also not McGregor's fault as some suggest. This is absolutely only the UFC's fault. It's their stage, they decide which fighters can fight there.


You're right but how they (Bisping and McGregor) go about achieving these fights is different. Bisping is essentially following an already paved path, 3-4 years ago the perception of these huge pay days didn't even really exist as they do now; McGregor came steaming in and the UFC just bowed to his requests. I'm cant think of a nice word to call McGregor (so I won't) but I'd call Bisping an opportunist.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

My problem with Bisping is he's not looking for the biggest fight. The thing with Conor is that Rafael dos Anjos was the Lightweight Champion of the world, that makes him a bigger challenge on paper than Frankie Edgar. Nate Diaz actually defeated Conor by stoppage in just the second round, so that was probably the hardest fight Conor could take. Eddie Alvarez was the Lightweight Champion of the world, we've talked about that already. If Conor fought Woodley over Ferguson/Khabib, again, it'd be considered the bigger and harder fight.

Bisping on the other hand wants to fight Nick Diaz, a career welterweight who hasn't won a fight in 5 years. On paper, that's not a bigger fight than Romero. 

But GSP I give an exception to. Bisping's actual fights, I don't go against, only because he wouldn't have these opportunities again. Dan Henderson retired after their fight. This is the man who Bisping will forever be linked to getting brutally KOed by. He's watched that KO hundreds of times since. It's always haunted him. It was his last ever chance to avenge that loss. He wanted to take it. GSP is the greatest of all time, and it was never even considered that he could fight Michael Bisping before. Now Mike has the chance to fight the best MMA fighter in history in a rare aligning of the stars, he wants to take it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> My problem with Bisping is he's not looking for the biggest fight. The thing with Conor is that Rafael dos Anjos was the Lightweight Champion of the world, that makes him a bigger challenge on paper than Frankie Edgar. Nate Diaz actually defeated Conor by stoppage in just the second round, so that was probably the hardest fight Conor could take. Eddie Alvarez was the Lightweight Champion of the world, we've talked about that already. If Conor fought Woodley over Ferguson/Khabib, again, it'd be considered the bigger and harder fight.
> 
> Bisping on the other hand wants to fight Nick Diaz, a career welterweight who hasn't won a fight in 5 years. On paper, that's not a bigger fight than Romero.
> 
> But GSP I give an exception to. Bisping's actual fights, I don't go against, only because he wouldn't have these opportunities again. Dan Henderson retired after their fight. This is the man who Bisping will forever be linked to getting brutally KOed by. He's watched that KO hundreds of times since. It's always haunted him. It was his last ever chance to avenge that loss. He wanted to take it. GSP is the greatest of all time, and it was never even considered that he could fight Michael Bisping before. Now Mike has the chance to fight the best MMA fighter in history in a rare aligning of the stars, he wants to take it.


Just to add to that... Bisping has offered to fight to Cormier but Dana shot the idea down (presumably because of the butt hurt it would have caused Conor if Bisping became the first 2 division Champ, that it would have meant the UFC had put FW on hold for a year for nothing).

Also, Bisping has never suggested a fight against Diaz or GSP they approached him. Bisping is getting a lot, nay, all the shit here, but there are 3 parties involved and if the blame lies with anyone its the UFC. The fight is 100% wrong for the division, but I'm having a hard time blaming Bisping at all, I bet theres not a fighter in the UFC that would have done it differently if they were offered a fight that effectively pays for their retirement fund.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Just to add to that... Bisping has offered to fight to Cormier but Dana shot the idea down (presumably because of the butt hurt it would have caused Conor if Bisping became the first 2 division Champ, that it would have meant the UFC had put FW on hold for a year for nothing).
> 
> Also, Bisping has never suggested a fight against Diaz or GSP they approached him. Bisping is getting a lot, nay, all the shit here, but there are 3 parties involved and if the blame lies with anyone its the UFC. The fight is 100% wrong for the division, but I'm having a hard time blaming Bisping at all, I bet theres not a fighter in the UFC that would have done it differently if they were offered a fight that effectively pays for their retirement fund.


I don't blame Bisping, it's just typically not what I like from a champ. But he's not actually stepping in there and fighting guys I don't want to see him fight. It's a shame for Romero but could be perfect to do Jacare Vs Romero 2. GSP is the greatest fighter of all time and retired as WW champ. People might say "But he wasn't at MW"........do you REALLY want to see Maia miss another title shot? This is a great fight and another "once in a lifetime" for Bisping. The guy's worked hard, grafted in many outlets of the sport, I think it's not the worst for him to get fights he wants unless they are an insult to the sport (Hendo fighting for a belt). This fight is not an insult to the sport.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't blame Bisping, it's just typically not what I like from a champ. But he's not actually stepping in there and fighting guys I don't want to see him fight. It's a shame for Romero but could be perfect to do Jacare Vs Romero 2. GSP is the greatest fighter of all time and retired as WW champ. People might say "But he wasn't at MW"........do you REALLY want to see Maia miss another title shot? This is a great fight and another "once in a lifetime" for Bisping. The guy's worked hard, grafted in many outlets of the sport, I think it's not the worst for him to get fights he wants unless they are an insult to the sport (Hendo fighting for a belt). This fight is not an insult to the sport.


I hadn't even thought about Maia. But yeah it didn't matter who GSP was going to fight, 155,170 or 185, the division was going on hold while GSP got the title shot. Who could deny him, he retired on 10 defenses as champion.

Theres another little tid bit of information that will pushed during the build up, GSP is only 1 fight behind Bisping in the all time wins, and if he beats him, he draws level and most likely retires Bisping who has said he is done on his next loss (don't believe that though).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I kind of believe Bisping is done since he's got a little bit of acting behind him now, and TV loves a British villain.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I kind of believe Bisping is done since he's got a little bit of acting behind him now, and TV loves a British villain.


I think he's been confirmed for the next XXX movie, but I'm not 100% on that.

Only ever seen him act once, in a snatch spoof. It was pretty cringe worthy.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

This fight is stupid and pointless. I have typed out a thousand times in other forums and other pages, text messages, facebook posts....on and on. Its just dumb. Useless fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> This fight is stupid and pointless. I have typed out a thousand times in other forums and other pages, text messages, facebook posts....on and on. Its just dumb. Useless fight.


It could be worse.

At least neither of them will miss weight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you saying that Bisping could be a welterweight?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone else think Bisping's trash talk with GSP was contrived?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

More then likely but this is Bisping we are talking about.


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

GSP is probably my favorite fighter to watch even though some think he's boring. But after Bisping knocked out pretty boy cockhold, Bisping can do whatever the **** he wants. 

I have this as a close fight given all the circumstances.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Listening to the presser, GSP's trash talk is pretty crigneworthy, he should try so much with his broken english.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Leed said:


> Listening to the presser, GSP's trash talk is pretty crigneworthy, he should try so much with his broken english.


I agree, I couldn't bear to watch it. When two people are slinging mud and all is great but when only one is, the other is sitting there awkwardly it is really painful.must have been very unpleasant for GSP, I felt bad for him. It was like someone trash talking to St Mother Teresa.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

watching the presser right now, the thrash talk is painful to listen to, more cringe worthy than the worst DC thrash talk. man...

WWE style at its finest, such bad acting


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Bisping was holding back and rather respectful even in his trash talk. Still not St. Pierre's domain. It was like a dad wrestling with his kid.

"...that drunk."

"What is the owner in me being drunk? I've been drunk throughout my whole f*ing career. I'm English ...AND in Las Vegas!"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is GSP who was on the humble side and Bisping who was never we are talking about.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

sucrets said:


> Anyone else think Bisping's trash talk with GSP was contrived?


No thought it was standard practice. Have a feeling theres going to be some hatred from GSP by the time the fight starts, Bisping will get under his skin before too long. In fairness to GSP he's been about the best guy ever dealing with that stuff and fighting cool and calm anyway though


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah overall he's good dealing with smack talking. He's more the guy who goes in and lets his actions do the talking for him.


----------

